# tire question



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

I'm looking at a set of 31 inch tires for my xj.

I found a set of retreated bf goodwrench with the a/t tread for about 1/2 the price of a new set in the back of one of the jeep magazines.

What are your opion on this type of retread ?

Thanks
damifinow fish


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Are you wanting to trust your life on a tire/tires that you will let more than half the air of to drive on the sand? Do you remember the tires that blew out on Explorers a few years ago because both Ford recommended NOT putting enough air in them? When tires are run without much air in them they get hot. They get hot because the fibers in the sidewalls flex way more (friction) than they do when inflated to standard road pressure. When you drive out on the high speed roads 55mph+ do you ever see the tire treads from truck tires? If you have seen those know that your retreaded tires can do the same thing. Do you have children & others that love you? What is that worth? Is it worth the money you saved on retreaded tires?

Sorry to be grim.
longcaster


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have some 33" general grabber AT2 tires on my truck...

they are similar to the BFG AT look just as good or better, have an aggressive appearance and perform well and have worn great on my truck... I am pretty sure they make them in a 31 and you could probably get a good deal on them if you shop around....


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I agree on the retreads, don’t do it. Had a set… once. The way I look at it is the tires are the only thing between your vehicle and the road. It is the one area I refuse to skimp on.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

buy new not retreads, we would like to keep reading your post, not about you in the newspaper... tight lines...


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I agree with Longcast and Woodchuck about the recaps, not worth the risk of life and limb. If you do find a set that will stay together, they are hard to keep balanced and you want get the wear out of them that you will a new tire. 

I put a set of 31" Pro-comps AT on a XJ that I had and had over 25K on them before I sold it and they were still in very, very good shape, possible another 25K of thread left. I still see it around town every once and a while and it still has the same set of tires on it, and its been over a year since I sold it. Not bad for a $400 investment.

I purchased the Pro-comps at 4 Wheelparts, but since then I have talked 2 of my friends into buying a set for their rides (one set on a YJ and one set on a Yota pickup) and they seem to be extremely pleased with them. They were able to get theirs from local tire shops, so you may want to check around in your area. 

It's my understanding that Pro-comps are a division of Cooper tires, but don't hold me to that. Basically all AT treads are about the same IMHO. I just know that when the tires on my Nissan wear out I'm going looking for some Pro-comps to fit it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

As long as you don't go over 35-40 MPH recaps in town might be OK but have you seen a truck or car loose one of them suckers going 65MPH 

Even on big trucks the goverment doesn't allow recaps on the drive or steering tires,, ever wonder why??


----------



## ibd fossil (Dec 29, 2006)

Stay away from recraps, air them down once and the damage is done. Theywill start to separate and you have a rolling time bomb on your vehicle that may cause damage and injury to you and or others. Think about a 25+ pound of rubber flying thru the air and hitting somone or something. It is devistating.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

see all that "tire crap" on the highways?...recapped tires on the trailer...you air down and your 3000 warenty is gone...


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Thank for all the info

I'll spend less on bait and more on tires.

cheap ain't cheap in the long run

thanks
Damifinow Fish


----------

